# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Τρανζίστορ για πομπό

## PALIARMOTHS

Καλησπέρα σας, μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει ή να μου πεί που μπορώ να βρω έναν κατάλογο από τρανζίστορ (οχι λυχνίες) που χρησιμοποιούνται για τελικό ενισχυτή στις συνότητες 88 - 108 MHz (Γυρο στα 15 με 30w) ?


Σας ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## nikosp

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να μας έλεγες το τί θέλεις να κάνεις?
Ο κατάλογος με τα τρανζίστορ που μπορούν να δουλέψουν στίς συχνότητες αυτές και στα Watt που ζητάς μάλλον θα είναι πάρα πολύ μεγαλος και μερισσότερο θα σε μπερδέψει

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Τα θέλω για την κατασκευή ενός ενισχυτή από 5watt σε 30watt.

----------


## nikosp

Δηλαδή θα έχει είσοδο 5 Watt και στην έξοδο θέλεις να έχεις 30 Watt
Στην περίπτωση αυτή ουσιαστικά θέλεις ένα λεγόμενο linear και όχι απλά ένα τρανσίστορ
Εγώ θα αγόραζα κάτι σε ΚΙΤ και πιστεύω ότι θα βρείς αρκετα στο εμπόριο
Θα χρειαστείς κάποιο 'κουτί' να βάλεις μέσα και το σχετικό τροφοδοτικό-κεραία

----------


## TΣΙΠΟΥΡ+ΙΔΗΣ

BLF245 RD30HVF1 2n5637 2N6083 NTE344 NTE355 DU1230S

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Παρατήρησα πως όλα τα τανζίστορ για τα vhf λενε στα χαρτιά των κατασκευαστών 175ΜΗΖ.
Αυτή είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας του τρανζίστορ ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει σε όλα τη μπάτα των vhf και απλά σε αυτη τη συνχνότητα το έχουν δοκιμάσει??

----------


## TΣΙΠΟΥΡ+ΙΔΗΣ

> Παρατήρησα πως όλα τα τανζίστορ για τα vhf λενε στα χαρτιά των κατασκευαστών 175ΜΗΖ.
> Αυτή είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας του τρανζίστορ ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει σε όλα τη μπάτα των vhf και απλά σε αυτη τη συνχνότητα το έχουν δοκιμάσει??




Φίλε μου καλά θα κάνεις να διαβάσεις τα datasheet λεπτομερώς και θα σου λυθεί η απορία
*Οι κατασκευαστές για αυτό τα γράφουν*

----------


## SeAfasia

πάρε παράδειγμα το 2N3866 / 2N4427 στη σελίδα 6,7 του datasheet:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...PS/2N3866.html
σου δίνει αρκετά στοιχεία των τιμών οπα½τε δεν έχεις παρά να πειραματιστείς σε αυτές ώστε να πετύχεις το στόχο σου...

----------


## electron

> Παρατήρησα πως όλα τα τανζίστορ για τα vhf λενε στα χαρτιά των κατασκευαστών 175ΜΗΖ.
> Αυτή είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας του τρανζίστορ ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει σε όλα τη μπάτα των vhf και απλά σε αυτη τη συνχνότητα το έχουν δοκιμάσει??



Ο Κώστας καλά στα λέει παραπάνω αλλά για να αναφέρουμε προς χάρην της συζήτησης μερικά πράγματα, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές τρανζίστορ όταν φτιάχνουν ένα κύκλωμα δοκιμής για τα vhf, επιλέγουν τους 175Mhz. Από κει και πέρα όταν εσύ θέλεις να φτιάξεις ή να επιλέξεις το κατάλληλο τρανζίστορ για το κύκλωμά σου πρέπει να διαβάζεις προσεχτικά όλα τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρονται στο datasheet.

----------

